# Brand New Fluval 405 Hose Issue



## Travillion (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey guys,
I just bought a brand new Fluval 405 for a really good sale price today, but when I got home I noticed that the intake and output ribbed hoses are only just over a foot long. UM, what?! I read online that the hoses are 9.5ft long.. So I am pretty damn confused. I bought the filter from Pet Culture (the store that took over PetCetera in Richmond) but since it was on clearance because it's old stock they said no returns. Now before purchasing I went through the box, but the hose box was sealed so I couldn't see anything inside. It felt heavy enough though so I assumed both 9.5ft hoses would be in there. 
What on earth am I supposed to do?!
Thanks for any help.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Get hose for homedepot. If there is no return, not much you can do.


----------



## Travillion (Apr 20, 2014)

What kind of tubing would I get from home depot? Sorry I am new to canisters, a little flustered right now. At the end of the ribbed hoses that came with the fluval 405 are soft plastic to help suction on to the connectors better. Are they not mandatory then?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Travillion said:


> What kind of tubing would I get from home depot? Sorry I am new to canisters, a little flustered right now. At the end of the ribbed hoses that came with the fluval 405 are soft plastic to help suction on to the connectors better. Are they not mandatory then?


I would try and use proper Fluval hoses so maybe someone on BCA has a spare replacement hose set for sale or check your LFS to see if they sell replacement Fluval hoses or can order some for you.
I've bought replacement Fluval hoses in the past at Roger's aquatics whether he still carries them now, not sure.
Someone will have them just have phone around and check it out. :bigsmile: Good luck.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I have some but a little to far for you..I will be out that way in 2-3 weeks..


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*spare hoses*



mrbob said:


> I have some but a little to far for you..I will be out that way in 2-3 weeks..


Hi,

I have some spare hose but they are not 9 feet. Anyway, if they will be of some help I am willing to part with them.

You could also try phoning King Ed's and explaining the situation.

AquaAddict


----------



## Travillion (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you for the offer. I am going to go into Pet Culture tomorrow and show them everything. I arranged a little sit down with the manager. I believe they sold me a fluval 405 meant for their custom tanks with the predrilled hole on the bottom glass panel. Everything is reversed. I'm pretty disappointed with this new store. All I want at this point is my money back.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes exactly that would fit my fluval tank lol


----------



## sl888 (Jun 30, 2014)

They have the best prices that I've seen for water filters locally. I picked-up an Elite Hush 55 from them for $10. For that price its cheaper to just buy another filter than to buy the replacement cartridges. 

Good luck on your meeting with the manager. If your talking about the same guy that I spoke to last time, he didn't seem to be in it for the "long run." He seemed more concerned about selling everything in the store vs customer service.

My wife joked that we should be expecting another ownership change in the near future.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Kind eds sells the hoses for fluvals. They are relatively cheap.

Otherwise as others have mentioned, homne depot or rona. Just make sure they are food safe.


----------

